# Canon 5Ds & 5Dsr: Shipping date confusion!!



## etto72 (May 20, 2015)

I have ordered the 5Dsr here in USA and in Europe and i am getting really confused about the different shipping info i get 


B&H Photo: June
My Amazon order confirmation states 27th-29th of May
Store in Italy: End of May
Store in Denmark: Beginning of June

somehow the manual is out since a while, so the raw support from Canon and 3rd party raw converter
normally at this point the camera should be just a few weeks from shipping but on this web site it still says that the cameras will ship only at the end of June
Does any one have more informations?

Thanks in advance
E


----------



## firegs (May 20, 2015)

According to Adorama's Pro-order page, its saying that Canon is shipping starting 6/5/2015.

"Manufacturer will start shipping this item on 06/05/2015. Orders will be filled on a first come first serve basis. We do not charge your card untill actually ship the item to you. "

http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DSR.html


----------



## etto72 (May 20, 2015)

firegs said:


> According to Adorama's Pro-order page, its saying that Canon is shipping starting 6/5/2015.
> 
> "Manufacturer will start shipping this item on 06/05/2015. Orders will be filled on a first come first serve basis. We do not charge your card untill actually ship the item to you. "
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DSR.html



Thanks for the info!! 
hope is true


----------



## lichtmalen (May 22, 2015)

I am in Germany and it's the same here, no dates are known... I have preordered at an official CPS partner, and this on day one, so I should be one of the first people in my area to get one, but they also don't know anything... or don't say.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2015)

HaHaHa! + or - a week. So what?


----------



## etto72 (May 23, 2015)

5Ds&5Dsr Lunch Party!
http://samysphotoschool.com/courses/canon-launch-party/


----------



## lichtmalen (May 28, 2015)

Now posted for Junte 5th at Adorama.
http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DSR.html

Don't think that's true, would be in a week and absolutely NOTHING was heard about that.


----------



## firegs (May 28, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Now posted for Junte 5th at Adorama.
> http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DSR.html
> 
> Don't think that's true, would be in a week and absolutely NOTHING was heard about that.



I dont see June 5th - I see "June 2015" now. :-[

EDIT: Nevermind. Youre right.


----------



## firegs (May 28, 2015)

Got an e-mail from B&H:



> Dear B&H Customer:
> 
> Thank you for your pre-order of the following item:
> Canon EOS 5DS R DSLR Camera (Body Only)
> ...


----------



## etto72 (May 31, 2015)

*I want them now!!!!!!!!*

Please :'(


----------



## lichtmalen (May 31, 2015)

Looking good, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## flux capacitor (May 31, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Looking good, shouldn't be long now.



Hoping for an EU release tomorrow.


----------



## firegs (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: I want them now!!!!!!!!*



etto72 said:


> Please :'(



Where did you find these pictures?


----------



## benperrin (Jun 1, 2015)

Any idea on an Australian release date? I thought it was going to be June 30 (approx) but I'm not sure it would be so different to the dates suggested in this thread. I still haven't placed an order as most places in Australia still don't list the actual price of the camera but instead allow you to place a $500 deposit and claim that they'll give you a competitive price.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 1, 2015)

The original information I heard was end of May or June 5th. I placed my order for both on the night of the release so hopefully I'm in the first batch of shipments.

It wasn't until a few weeks ago I heard 'end of June' which is total bummer b/c we planned our vacation for 'end of June' and I would be very disappointed if it was not with me for our trip to the mountains.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 1, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> It wasn't until a few weeks ago I heard 'end of June' which is total bummer b/c we planned our vacation for 'end of June' and I would be very disappointed if it was not with me for our trip to the mountains.



Hope it arrives before your trip.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 1, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I placed my order for both on the night of the release so hopefully I'm in the first batch of shipments.[...]It wasn't until a few weeks ago I heard 'end of June'



Me too, the day after (Feb 7). My reseller in Germany also told me end of june last week.



firegs said:


> Where did you find these pictures?



They are already three weeks old, some photographer posted them on his instagram acc. If you use chrome right click the picture of the 5DsR box and do a google search, there you'll find it.


----------



## sanj (Jun 1, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> The original information I heard was end of May or June 5th. I placed my order for both on the night of the release so hopefully I'm in the first batch of shipments.
> 
> It wasn't until a few weeks ago I heard 'end of June' which is total bummer b/c we planned our vacation for 'end of June' and I would be very disappointed if it was not with me for our trip to the mountains.



IMHO if you have 5d3 then that would be a better camera for the _vacation_. Just my two cents.


----------



## flux capacitor (Jun 1, 2015)

Calumet Germany states June, 30th as delivery date:


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 1, 2015)

flux capacitor said:


> Calumet Germany states June, 30th as delivery date:



They had that stated for months, as it grants them the biggest room to maneuver when all they know is "June"


----------



## Zv (Jun 1, 2015)

Amazon.jp is stating June 30th as the release date.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 1, 2015)

Launch Parties are all over the place, beginning this week until middle of June I think. That doesn't mean it actually "launches" that day at that place and you can buy it.


----------



## dolina (Jun 1, 2015)

If you type in #5DSR in Instagram you will you see a lot of owners already.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 1, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> The original information I heard was end of May or June 5th. I placed my order for both on the night of the release so hopefully I'm in the first batch of shipments.
> 
> It wasn't until a few weeks ago I heard 'end of June' which is total bummer b/c we planned our vacation for 'end of June' and I would be very disappointed if it was not with me for our trip to the mountains.



Do you think that taking a newly released camera that you are not familiar with would be a good idea for a vacation? I would think that using a camera you are familiar with would be best for a vacation.


----------



## firegs (Jun 1, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> 
> 
> > The original information I heard was end of May or June 5th. I placed my order for both on the night of the release so hopefully I'm in the first batch of shipments.
> ...



Besides new functions, the 5DS/r is exactly the same as a 5D3. Nothing new about the interface, or button locations. I wouldn't hesitate to bring a 5DS the day before leaving for vacation myself - if I was accustomed to a 5D3. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bereninga (Jun 1, 2015)

firegs said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> ...



I wouldn't chance bringing a brand new camera on a trip w/o a backup. There's a risk that something could be defective w/ the new one. Bring something that's been reliable over time. If you don't want to bring two camera bodies, I would still bring the 5D3. Or, before the trip, test the hell out of that new camera until you feel confident that it's not defective and bring it on the trip.


----------



## firegs (Jun 1, 2015)

bereninga said:


> firegs said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



I meant that all things being equal (and not defective), it shouldn't be any different.


----------



## firegs (Jun 1, 2015)

I just spoke to a B&H Live Chat rep who informed me that the 5DS/R may not be available until "the end of June, Early July."

Notice that the "June 2015" date has been removed from the B&H site pages. :-[

I also just spoke to an Adorama Live Chat rep who told me that despite their site saying both June 2015, and "06/05/2015" - that it will be "End of June". 

I wouldn't expect shipping notices any time soon within the US, folks. =\


----------



## Machaon (Jun 1, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Any idea on an Australian release date? I thought it was going to be June 30 (approx) but I'm not sure it would be so different to the dates suggested in this thread. I still haven't placed an order as most places in Australia still don't list the actual price of the camera but instead allow you to place a $500 deposit and claim that they'll give you a competitive price.



The Digital Camera Warehouse says that they'll be available from "mid-June", 5Ds = AUD$4,988.

Hope that helps...


----------



## dolina (Jun 1, 2015)

Wonder why a developing Asian country like Indonesia have their launch on May 30th?


----------



## SwnSng (Jun 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=76&v=kETfrXIxl

I'm so torn on what to upgrade next...definitely coming down with some GAS.


----------



## etto72 (Jun 1, 2015)

Talked again to Adorama and B&H

The first said that only thing they know is June
while the other stated that officially the last thing they heard from canon a while ago was end of June
but it may change ....


----------



## benperrin (Jun 2, 2015)

Machaon said:


> benperrin said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on an Australian release date? I thought it was going to be June 30 (approx) but I'm not sure it would be so different to the dates suggested in this thread. I still haven't placed an order as most places in Australia still don't list the actual price of the camera but instead allow you to place a $500 deposit and claim that they'll give you a competitive price.
> ...


Ha. That's one of the places I was talking about only listed it as a $500 deposit. Glad they've changed it over the last few days. Sadly their price isn't very good so I'll be going elsewhere. I have a feeling too that the release date isn't all that accurate but at least we are getting closer.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 2, 2015)

bet u it gets pushed back too early july? :


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 2, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> bet u it gets pushed back too early july? :



Highly unlikely. The first bodies usually appear one to two weeks earlier than announced, remember when the 7D Mark II was set for November but began shipping at the end of October?


----------



## PhilA (Jun 2, 2015)

Direct from Canon Australia - 15th June.


----------



## Machaon (Jun 2, 2015)

PhilA said:


> Direct from Canon Australia - 15th June.



So announcement to availability = 4 1/3 months


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 2, 2015)

Machaon said:


> PhilA said:
> 
> 
> > Direct from Canon Australia - 15th June.
> ...



Your point being? They said right from the first day on that it will be available in June. Nothing wrong about that, only the announcement was a bit early regarding other cameras in the past.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 2, 2015)

Machaon said:


> PhilA said:
> 
> 
> > Direct from Canon Australia - 15th June.
> ...



Pretty fast if you ask me.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 2, 2015)

The info I have from a large (but not mailorder) dealer (United States) is - deliveries ship from Japan June 7 (really June 8 in Japan); and June 19 release. If deliveries do happen on that timetable, I would not be surprised we'll hear of people unofficially getting them as they arrive.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2015)

firegs said:


> I just spoke to a B&H Live Chat rep who informed me that the 5DS/R may not be available until "the end of June, Early July."
> 
> Notice that the "June 2015" date has been removed from the B&H site pages. :-[
> 
> ...



End of June

Do they mean June 32nd? Or perhaps June 56th?

And I am not 60 something, I am 20 something - something is 40+


----------



## Machaon (Jun 3, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Machaon said:
> 
> 
> > PhilA said:
> ...



Relax mate, there's no need to get worked up. I didn't write that there was anything wrong.

My post was just an observation of fact.

If an explicit statement of my thinking helps, it is that a September announcement of the 5DIV could imply availabity towards the end of January 2016. Then again, who knows how things will actually pan out.


----------



## whitedjp (Jun 3, 2015)

Apparently my local store is getting them this Friday or early next week (I'm from Ontario).


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 3, 2015)

Machaon said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > Machaon said:
> ...



I dont mind the 4-5 months announcement before release - if it gives Canon's most trusted resources (explorers, CPS, trusted reviewers) a chance to poke around and catch any issues without worrying about a rumor sighting. And give the lag time, may temper the back order curve.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 3, 2015)

being said today 20th june for france.


----------



## ReTake (Jun 3, 2015)

I spoke with a Canon rep and they told me that it will ship this month, but late in the month.


----------



## RGF (Jun 4, 2015)

Canon USA store lists 6/30 as the ship date for both the 5Ds and 5DsR


----------



## tunisiaxxx (Jun 4, 2015)

B/H Photo now posts that Canon 5ds-r:

Will begin shipping Sun, Jun 14 (Subject to availability)


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 4, 2015)

Retailer in Germany told me that they got word yesterday and shipping begins on June 15th.


----------



## dolina (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't you notice that everyone is shipping on the same date?

Perhaps the better statement would be the embargo for sale set by Japan is set to expire on June 14.

If this is true then stocks have slowly been trickling in by air since as early as last week.

Just a thought.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 4, 2015)

dolina said:


> Don't you notice that everyone is shipping on the same date?
> 
> Perhaps the better statement would be the embargo for sale set by Japan is set to expire on June 14.
> 
> ...



This is indeed an interesting thought and very probable so.


----------



## dolina (Jun 4, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you notice that everyone is shipping on the same date?
> ...



Stranger things have happen, as they say.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 4, 2015)

dolina said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



My information has Cameras shipping out of Japan this weekend ("June 7"). So dealers should be getting stock mid to late next week. I have not heard about an embargo - could be one - but I could see a big operation like BH or Adorama having to unseal and sort through their shipment thereby safely saying the 14th; whereas a smaller dealer might be able to call customers the moment they get them at the door. Heh, and I bet some much closer asia locations will have them any moment now.


----------



## firegs (Jun 8, 2015)

I work for a camera store, and we have between 15-30 of them on-order. As soon as they arrive, I'll let everyone know. I'm eagerly awaiting their arrival!


----------



## benperrin (Jun 9, 2015)

My pre-order is now in so hopefully it won't be long till this camera gets here. Looks like some people already have theirs. This will be my first new camera in about 6 years so it's kind of like Christmas Eve at the moment.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 9, 2015)

So when can we expect to see the price of the 5DIII drop??
My birthdays mid July


----------



## zim (Jun 9, 2015)

benperrin said:


> My pre-order is now in so hopefully it won't be long till this camera gets here. Looks like some people already have theirs. This will be my first new camera in about 6 years so it's kind of like Christmas Eve at the moment.



Best day of the year, enjoy!


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 9, 2015)

benperrin said:


> My pre-order is now in so hopefully it won't be long till this camera gets here. Looks like some people already have theirs. This will be my first new camera in about 6 years so it's kind of like Christmas Eve at the moment.



Do you mean you pre-ordered now or your pre-order arrived at your dealer?
Where are you in the world? Still no word here in Germany, I am quite nervous also now slowly...


----------



## benperrin (Jun 10, 2015)

lichtmalen said:



> Do you mean you pre-ordered now or your pre-order arrived at your dealer?
> Where are you in the world? Still no word here in Germany, I am quite nervous also now slowly...



Sorry that was poorly written. I have pre-ordered the camera but I doubt it has come into stock yet. I decided to pay less money and get an overseas model so even though I'm in Australia the camera will come from Asia or Europe.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 10, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Sorry that was poorly written. I have pre-ordered the camera but I doubt it has come into stock yet. I decided to pay less money and get an overseas model so even though I'm in Australia the camera will come from Asia or Europe.



Okay, well I pre-ordered the day it was announced and also have no information yet other than "probably from June 15th" ;D oh well I guess there'll just be a sudden call and then I stop doing whatever I was doing, grab a bag full of cash and speed to the store.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 10, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> Okay, well I pre-ordered the day it was announced and also have no information yet other than "probably from June 15th" ;D oh well I guess there'll just be a sudden call and then I stop doing whatever I was doing, grab a bag full of cash and speed to the store.



That will be a good day!


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 10, 2015)

Just got word that, also in Germany, they were given the 14th of June, but they weren't sure if that's the day the cams get shipped to them or they can start selling that day. Well, it being a sunday the latter is not likely anyway but from the sound of it they do not yet have the bodies. They assured me I'll get a call the moment a 5Ds arrives at the store and then it's time for me to leave my lecture or whatever I am doing and start slamming my lenses on that thing. If I get it by monday or tuesday, you can expect me to have first good samples and maybe comparisons to 5D Mark III up by wednesday.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be really interested when someone does get one as to how good it really is.
It's seems to be a camera with alot of compromises to get to 50MP.
I hope its great.
I think I need to improve as a photographer first before I'd splash out for it.
I haven't pushed the 5D Mark III to its limits yet.


----------



## firegs (Jun 10, 2015)

Not trying to cause a panic here, but I was just informed by our Canon rep that of the X amount of 5DS's and 5DSr's we have on order for the store I work at, we will not be getting any 5DSr's this month. I was told that Canon seriously under-estimated the numbers of 5DSr's that would be preordered, and that they have no idea when 5DSr preorders will begin to ship. 

We will be getting a bunch of 5DS's sometime this week or next.

Boy, am I pissed off. I canceled my B&H preorder (waiting since day one) because I was told we'd be getting some in. Now I'm at the back of the line.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 10, 2015)

^ not surprised. Canon seemed to be marketing the R version as a specialty, a small niche but considering Nikon's success with the D800E/D810 I figured the R would be more popular than Canon was anticipating.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 11, 2015)

I heard that the 5DsR pre-orders vs 5Ds are in relation 4 to 1 so that is definitely a possibility... And also an explanation why we only hear of 5Ds production models and sample pics and not of the R. Well I'm getting the S anyway so I should be fine...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2015)

Arkarch said:


> My information has Cameras shipping out of Japan this weekend ("June 7"). So dealers should be getting stock mid to late next week. I have not heard about an embargo - could be one - but I could see a big operation like BH or Adorama having to unseal and sort through their shipment thereby safely saying the 14th; whereas a smaller dealer might be able to call customers the moment they get them at the door. Heh, and I bet some much closer asia locations will have them any moment now.



Cameras are shipped by sea as far as I am aware. They go in containers to Canon warehouses around the world where they are held until a few days before the embargo date, and then shipped to dealers. Presumably, Canon ships to the furthest warehouses first, but that might not always be true, because there may be mixed products in a shipment in a few cases. In some cases, they must go thru customs at the receiving port, and can be delayed a week or even more. For large companies who arrange in advance, the inspection can be done at the shipping port, then seals are placed, and minimal inspection or none at all is needed at the receiving end. As a importer, I've occasionally been on the losing end of a full blown x-ray inspection where the container is taken to a warehouse, unpacked, boxes x-rayed and opened at random, then trucked back to the port. The receiver has to pay for all that, of course, and it can take 2-3 weeks if there is a backlog due to a concern about national security.


In the case of B&H or Adorama, they are just a few miles from the Canon and Nikon warehouses, so they likely get them by UPS by the truck load. Other dealers across the country get them by 2 day air, or at least our local ones do.

It is true that the cameras often appear in Asia sooner, but that's because some dealers deliver them to customers even though they are supposed to wait. I think its a cultural thing, they pay little attention to the rules laid down by Canon or Nikon.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 11, 2015)

I wasn't very nervous about the camera for the last months of waiting (preordered at Feb 7) but now I'm like a kid before christmas eve. Maybe it is because I am technically still a kid in photography (at 28 years :). I want it. Maybe also because I am at the moment quite uncomfortable with the money lying around in my flat. ;D


----------



## Iser (Jun 16, 2015)

My dealer called me some minutes ago - i was the first he called =)

*5Ds R* is ready for me - i will pick it up after work. I will be in the US in 2 weeks from now. San Francisco, West Coast, LA, Yosemite National Park, Las Vegas (and the way to) and finally NY waiting for the Pixel-Monster.

I will have following lenses with me:
Sigma 12-24mm 4.5-5.6 II DG HSM, Canon EF 24-105mm 4.0 L IS USM, EF 100mm 2.8 L Macro IS USM, EF 100-400mm 4.5-5.6 L IS II USM, 1,4x Converter MKIII, GP-E2, Giottos Tripod and some other small things.

Unfortunately i am not able to take more with me  But this should be very good for "all" situations.

I am placed in Germany - near Frankfurt/Main.

@lichtmalen
I think you will recveive shortly a call as well


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope it! Achatzi also has the 5Ds in stock now, can order via ebay or his shop... apparantly also received them today. Maybe my shop also gets them today or tomorrow. If not I can still cancel and get it online, but I wanted to pick it up personally...


----------



## Jesse (Jun 16, 2015)

Boom! 5Ds!



POP by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## Bghead8che (Jun 29, 2015)

I received two 5DSR bodies so I'm selling the 2nd body. Brand new, sealed. PM or email me if you don't want to wait for a backorder.


----------



## lee90210 (Jul 13, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting for their 5DSR's arrive?

I pre-ordered mine via B&H and still no word on a expected or estimated delivery date? 

I pre-ordered mine a little later than most people (June 3rd).


----------

